# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  ключ для mac os нужен ли особый подход

## Asisdes

доброго дня форумчане! стал обучаться на 1с ника пока учусь, так же с недавнего времени перешел на хакинтошь и к своему удивлению обнаружил что клиент есть под мак ось. но кряка нет

поэтому нашел на бу ключ сетевой пользовательский, красненький
h4 net 5 olg8 пробил по нету вроде сетовой, купил... 

так вот если его в хакинтошь воткнуть в usb клиент его все равно не видит. 
соответсвенно вопрос с хакам надо по другому как то?на хак надо ставить дополнительное ПО?
или сетевые ключи подразумевают сервер который будет раздавать ключи и его нельзя на прямую воткнуть?!

----------

